# Taxation of UK Dividends



## Hummingbird1 (11 Nov 2008)

I am self-employed and complete Form 11 on line. In the Foreign Income section, when I enter the net amount of UK dividend income the system appears to deduct tax and PRSI at the appropriate rate on the gross amount. Now I have already paid UK tax on this income at 10%. Is there double taxation here or is there any relief I can claim?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2008)

Dividends are assessable for income tax. If you have a receipt for the _UK _dividend witholding tax then you should get a tax credit in respect of this - i.e. you then pay 41% - 10%.


----------



## Hummingbird1 (11 Nov 2008)

Thank you, do you know how I get the tax credit - there doesn't appear to be anywhere on the Form 11 to claim this, similar to how credit is given for Irish DWT in the case of dividends from Irish Companies. I have the "Consolidated Tax Voucher" for 2007 from my stockbroker where the UK Tax paid is shown. I rang Revenue but the person there couldn't help.


----------



## extopia (12 Nov 2008)

Hmmm - this would affect everyone declaring vodafone dividends, so I'm surprised the revenue can't shed more light on it.


----------



## max (12 Nov 2008)

extopia said:


> Hmmm - this would affect everyone declaring vodafone dividends, so I'm surprised the revenue can't shed more light on it.



Revenue can't bloody well shed light on anything when you call them, they'll just pass you around from one office to the next until you give up. I have even found them asking me questions which could have 'brought me under the spotlight' for a revenue inspection, instead of asking the question I asked, when I phone them. They won't give you a straight answer on anything and they don't like people bothering them from their 'work'.

"Oh, send it in and we'll have a look". What a stupid answer, because when you 'send it in' it's already too damn late!


----------

